# Vintage Stumpjumper Sizing



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I am interested in a 1994 Rockhopper Comp that is available locally. It is a 20” frame. I am 6 foot 1 and generally ride a large in modern mountain bikes. It looks like the biggest they made that year was a 21.5”. Should I hold out for that or would the 20” probably be a good fit? I know for is very much preference based, but I would appreciate some advice.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

20 won't be bad, but at over 6 feet, were you buying one off the showroom floor and had the option? A 21.5 would likely feel better, just a bit longer in the top tube....

Now an 18? Yeah, no.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm on a 94 Hardrock, it's 18 or 18.5, definitely medium. I'm 5'10, and it's a skootch too small, I'd be more comfortable on a size bigger. If that helps you at all.

Post picks of the 'hopper if you pull the trigger!


----------



## AlmostGreenGuy (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm 5'10", with a 33" cycling inseam. I ride what I believe is a 20" 1993 Rockhopper. It fits okay, other than needing an extra long seat post and a taller than normal stem. I'd actually do better with size up if I could find one.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Rockin' an 18" 93 stumpy at just under 5'10" 31" inseam. Wouldn't want it any larger. at 6'1" 20" should be doable.

Depends if you're going to run it stock or if you're going to run a tall stem & risers which bring the bars back closer. Lower stem & higher rise bars will help to keep that length & comfort you'll most likely want.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

^Sweet color "vision" sir...^


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Both the 2 tone Rocky and green Stumpy are gorgeous, I love the logos n labels from that gen! Here's the dumb guy question: I've seen several places listing different measurements for the same size bike, ie medium is 17.5 on one site, 18 on another. So what's supposed to be measured, from center of bottom bracket to top tube, or to the top of the seatpost, including the extension above the top tube?


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, when I saw the green one in almost unused condition I had to own it. Wife & daughter just bought me the child seat & I couldn't bring myself it install it on my Ti bike. N+1 for any reason. Had to get the colorful bits for my daughter, she's got to ride in style, and the stock saddle was killing my arse.

Sizing measurements on mine, 18" Center of BB to about 2mm short of top of the seat collar.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

eshew: A while back, I saw a stumpy of that model on the back of pickup at the local gas station with a bunch of crap that looked to be heading for the steel bin. I wanted to wait to make an offer but it was date night and we were dressed oh so nice. Ok, I didn't care that I was wearing a suit to go to the symphony but the wife gave me a murderous look so I had to let it go... I'm basically the same weight and inseam and the frame was also an 18"... I'm ok though, I mean the wife let me live so...


----------



## AlmostGreenGuy (Feb 12, 2012)

My measurements on the inside triangle, measured from the center of the tubes, is 23"x19"x25".


----------

